
Australia’s foreign interference laws anger China - hguhghuff
https://www.theage.com.au/politics/federal/malcolm-turnbull-concedes-there-is-tension-between-australia-and-china-20180412-p4z94r.html
======
hguhghuff
Presumably because China really wants to continue to build its control over
Australian politics and society.

